# Portsmouth to santander or bilbao?



## carol (Aug 16, 2019)

I’ve only sone the sailing to Santander. Anyone done both? Which is better and why?


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 16, 2019)

What are you going to do when you get to Spain?


----------



## spigot (Aug 16, 2019)

No difference: Bilbao is nearer the road to the Med but, for some reason, the voyage takes longer.


----------



## oppy (Aug 16, 2019)

carol said:


> I’ve only sone the sailing to Santander. Anyone done both? Which is better and why?



We've done both and each has their own merits. Via Santander is, in good weather, like a mini cruise and we have seem wales on the trip, likewise to Bilbao. In the Bay of Biscay the ship can become a floating vomitarium. We much prefer the Portsmouth Ouiestram because it's a shorter route, we get 30% off and a free cabin (10% off the Spain one too) and for us it's a nice but long journey down into Spain. But it's really what you want out of your trip, weigh up the ticket price versus the fuel costs, add the time that you wish to be driving and what you want out of the trip in to the equation and you'll get your answer. For us it's more the pleasure in the trip rather than the destination, and because we are not tied to time we are able to see far more of the villages and towns en route (and the free aires too) and then gently amble into Spain-------if we get that far. Mind you, once you get into Spain the red wine is much cheaper, especially the Rioja


----------



## carol (Aug 16, 2019)

st3v3 said:


> What are you going to do when you get to Spain?



Head to Portugal eventually. Just wondered if arriving in Bilbao was better than Santander, which I’ve done a few times. Santander is easy to get out of but when I was in Bilbao, many years ago, I wasn’t doing the driving.


----------



## carol (Aug 16, 2019)

oppy said:


> We've done both and each has their own merits. Via Santander is, in good weather, like a mini cruise and we have seem wales on the trip, likewise to Bilbao. In the Bay of Biscay the ship can become a floating vomitarium. We much prefer the Portsmouth Ouiestram because it's a shorter route, we get 30% off and a free cabin (10% off the Spain one too) and for us it's a nice but long journey down into Spain. But it's really what you want out of your trip, weigh up the ticket price versus the fuel costs, add the time that you wish to be driving and what you want out of the trip in to the equation and you'll get your answer. For us it's more the pleasure in the trip rather than the destination, and because we are not tied to time we are able to see far more of the villages and towns en route (and the free aires too) and then gently amble into Spain-------if we get that far. Mind you, once you get into Spain the red wine is much cheaper, especially the Rioja



Thanks Oppy, because I usually go in January I get the ferry to Spain but drive back through France in March when it’s (usually) warmer. As I said earlier, just wondered if arriving/ leaving one port was better than the other ... I’ve actually booked my ferry to Santander for mid December but am thinking of changing it November and have the option of Bilbao.


----------



## spigot (Aug 16, 2019)

carol said:


> Head to Portugal eventually. Just wondered if arriving in Bilbao was better than Santander, which I’ve done a few times. Santander is easy to get out of but when I was in Bilbao, many years ago, I wasn’t doing the driving.




If you’re heading to Portugal, Santander will be much, much easier & quicker!


----------



## spigot (Aug 16, 2019)

oppy said:


> We've done both and each has their own merits. Via Santander is, in good weather, like a mini cruise and we have seem wales on the trip, likewise to Bilbao. In the Bay of Biscay the ship can become a floating vomitarium. We much prefer the Portsmouth Ouiestram because it's a shorter route, we get 30% off and a free cabin (10% off the Spain one too) and for us it's a nice but long journey down into Spain. But it's really what you want out of your trip, weigh up the ticket price versus the fuel costs, add the time that you wish to be driving and what you want out of the trip in to the equation and you'll get your answer. For us it's more the pleasure in the trip rather than the destination, and because we are not tied to time we are able to see far more of the villages and towns en route (and the free aires too) and then gently amble into Spain-------if we get that far. Mind you, once you get into Spain the red wine is much cheaper, especially the Rioja




If these assholes in charge deliver a hard Brexit, gentle ambling through Spain will be a thing of the past.


----------



## bilbao camper (Aug 16, 2019)

carol said:


> Thanks Oppy, because I usually go in January I get the ferry to Spain but drive back through France in March when it’s (usually) warmer. As I said earlier, just wondered if arriving/ leaving one port was better than the other ... I’ve actually booked my ferry to Santander for mid December but am thinking of changing it November and have the option of Bilbao.



I hope you relise that if is is a hard Brixit both these dates will take you over the 90 day limit  to stay in the EU and although the Spanish may not be botherd your insurance may not not be valid should you have a accident


----------



## witzend (Aug 16, 2019)

Is it the same ferry or the Economy where you could end up on a open deck


----------



## carol (Aug 16, 2019)

witzend said:


> Is it the same ferry or the Economy where you could end up on a open deck



I’ve been on the Economie twice but never ended up on an open deck.


----------



## Moped (Aug 17, 2019)

The economie ferry is a longer crossing and a smaller ship. Normally Bilbao for the med and Santander for Portugal or western Spain. We feel that the the larger cruise ferry is more stable in winter seas which combined with the shorter crossing and better located bar at the rear makes it our preferred choice. But if we are heading to Benidorm then Bilbao it is but as this is normally late October the seas are not too bad so we do use the economie ferry for convenience. 

The travel time between Santander and Bilbao is about 80 minutes but the motorway is a very bendy up and down one and requires a lot of concentration as it is busy so not a joyous drive in a motorhome.


----------



## redhand (Aug 17, 2019)

Santander last two winters for us as easier to get south. Economie  so outside three out of four crossings and one bad weather experience so far.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Aug 17, 2019)

I've done both and there's not much to choose between the two as far as getting off the ferry and driving through the cities to get south.More important in my opinion is the ship and arrival time.The bigger ships are more stable which could be the difference between mal de mer or not especially across the bay of Biscay.
The best crossing so far for me was on the Cap Finistere to Bilbao arriving early morning on a Sunday,it was a doddle getting through the city with the roads so quiet.


----------



## John H (Aug 17, 2019)

We've done both and it really all depends on which direction you want to go in. Santander if you are heading to Portugal or the south west of Spain; Bilbao if you are heading to south-east Spain - although the total distances are not much different whichever port you choose. Both are easy to negotiate and we have done all the ferries that use these routes and would happily do any of them again. We came back in Spring with the Baie de Seine (economy) ferry and were very surprised at how well it handled in rough seas, so don't worry about that. Have a good trip


----------



## spigot (Aug 17, 2019)

bilbao camper said:


> I hope you relise that if is is a hard Brixit both these dates will take you over the 90 day limit  to stay in the EU and although the Spanish may not be botherd your insurance may not not be valid should you have a accident



I think insurance is the least of the worries, for instance if arriving back in Dover & one has strayed 30 days over the limit, what would happen?, get arrested?, slung in clink?.

Anyone given this any thought?, I’m very interested.


----------



## spigot (Aug 17, 2019)

carol said:


> I’ve been on the Economie twice but never ended up on an open deck.



Nor me, I think they only put the larger vans out on deck, with the lorries.


----------



## 2cv (Aug 17, 2019)

spigot said:


> I think insurance is the least of the worries, for instance if arriving back in Dover & one has strayed 30 days over the limit, what would happen?, get arrested?, slung in clink?.
> 
> Anyone given this any thought?, I’m very interested.



Overstaying Schengen visa


----------



## John H (Aug 17, 2019)

spigot said:


> I think insurance is the least of the worries, for instance if arriving back in Dover & one has strayed 30 days over the limit, what would happen?, get arrested?, slung in clink?.
> 
> Anyone given this any thought?, I’m very interested.



If you have an accident you will not be insured - that, for me, is a big enough disincentive to make me not want to break the 90 day rule. That and the fact that we will not be covered for medical cover either.


----------



## Moped (Aug 18, 2019)

2cv said:


> Overstaying Schengen visa



To clarify the EU have stated that regardless of how the UK leaves the EU, UK citizens will not be required to obtain a 90 day Schengen tourist Visa to enter the EU. A valid UK passport is the only requirement on entry. 

On reading the info in this link it does say it is possible to seek an extension of up to 120 days on the Schengen tourist visa but you need good reasons.

How to Extend a Schengen Visa while being within Schengen Area

So 90 days every rolling 180 it is then. Unless you visit a local consulate in the UK and apply for a long stay temporary residency visa which comes with conditions of known date of entry and exit, medical insurance, financials self supporting, fixed place of Schengen zone residence, etc. and proof of all this.


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 19, 2019)

Reading with interest as I’ve considered these options.


----------

